# Groomer says clothes are not good!



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I had a groomer come to my house to groom all the animals. She did a great job and gave the b's the Zoey and Jett, T and T, cut. Bents worked better than Brie's because Bries legs had gotten a bit too matted and had to be cut down. She tends to chew her little feet.

Anyway - she love dogs but owns the larger variety and she thinks that clothes don't allow the dogs to regulate there own temperatures. Brie is not a fan of clothes but Bents enjoys his sweat shirts. I don't really let them wear clothes in the house but enjoy dressing them for outings. Surely they can't be that bad for them. This whole site dresses their dogs and they are all doing fine.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

:smrofl: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 21 2009, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794861


> :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: I love this response!!!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh please. Single coated breeds like ours are susceptible to hypothermia and frost bite in the winter and sunburn in the summer. I'm guessing since they can get sunburned, they can also get melanoma. So she may know about cutting hair, but she doesn't know about single coated breeds. Glad she did a good job for you!

So....where are the post groom pics?


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

Can you tell me what is a "T & T" cut? That's the second time I've seen the phrase in a post but I'm not sure what it is. Thanks!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 21 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794861


> :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


My response exactly!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

okkkkkkkkkk :wacko1: I want to see pictures


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh....just thought of something else. Our very own Maltese expert Dr. Jaimie dresses hers. Now she wouldn't do that if it wasn't good for them. :thumbsup:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:smrofl: dogs do not have sweat glands on their body's like humans. So to regulate body temp they pant. I am sure you don't over dress your dogs on hot days. We would love to see pictures of the new dos.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

When Hunter goes to the vet in the winter he usually has a jacket or some type of vest on and our vet never says its not appropriate. I'm sure he would speak up right away since he knows that Hunter is our first small dog.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Isn't that part of the fun of having a little dog dressing them up? :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

This is Nissa with her vet, Dr. Hans. He loves seeing what she has on each time she comes to visit him. The girls in his office are always taking her picture with their cell phones. I think if it wasn't good for them to wear clothes, he'd tell me.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:smrofl: What else is she going to tell you, that all Malts' hair should be kept short?!?

Kim, Nissa and her vet look great in that picture, so cute!!! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness I've never once thought of taking a pic of mine with their vet. I'm a bad mom! What a great pic!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi's been to her vet all dressed up to! Everybody loved seeing her! The ladies at the desk all wanted to hold her. And our doctor said she was very stylish. LOL I never got a picture of her though! :smmadder:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (JustUs2 @ Jun 21 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794925


> Can you tell me what is a "T & T" cut? That's the second time I've seen the phrase in a post but I'm not sure what it is. Thanks! [/B]



T&T refers to Tchelsi and Tatumn, the owners of Heidi - user name gibbert. Her Malts have adorable cuts.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL clothes don't hurt them...mine are almost always dressed! Maybe if you dress them in clothes that are too tight or too loose or dress them in sweaters when it's 100 degrees outside... mine have never had an issues..


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 21 2009, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794902


> Oh please. Single coated breeds like ours are susceptible to hypothermia and frost bite in the winter and sunburn in the summer. I'm guessing since they can get sunburned, they can also get melanoma. So she may know about cutting hair, but she doesn't know about single coated breeds. Glad she did a good job for you!
> 
> So....where are the post groom pics? [/B]



They came out blurred!!!!!!!!! :huh: I shall take new ones. LOL. Bents was sporting the denim jacket.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 21 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795061


> :smrofl: What else is she going to tell you, that all Malts' hair should be kept short?!?
> 
> Kim, Nissa and her vet look great in that picture, so cute!!! :wub:[/B]



She said that clothes have been banned in some countries :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: I am quite sensitive to opinions but i think i am going ignore that one. Although Brie never looks happy in clothes. I am trying really hard to get her used to them.

A T & T cut is a Tschelsi and Tatum cut. Two very cute malts on this forum .


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I also am with Crystal, can't wait to see pictures :biggrin: I bet that they look super adorable ^_^ 

I don't think that what that groomer told you is true about dressing the malts. Maybe *she* doesn't like to see clothes on dogs or she thinks that dogs are dogs, clothes are not meant to be for them, so she came up with that LOL When you mentioned that she owns the larger variety of dogs, I came to think of that because I used to belong to a dog forum where almost all owners had big sized dogs; almost all have these thoughts there). I also get comments on my videos in youtube sometimes from people saying that I should get real dogs since according to them Snowy and Crystal are too small to be considered real :wacko1: and are totally against seeing them in clothes :wacko1: 

I sure dress them when we go out somewhere or when we get visitors sometimes  I seriously gotta take a little video of Snowy when he sees doggie clothes, vests, shirts...etc in my hand ... he gets EXTREMELY excited, runs to me, jumps and just can't wait to have one of them on. After putting something on him, I always carry the other dress or vest to go to Crystal but Snowy blocks my way and AGAIN acts the same wanting to put that on too :HistericalSmiley: He doesn't get convinced when I tell him that it was meant to be for Crystal and that he already has something on until he actually sees me pass him and puts it on Crystal .. I have a goofy little guy here  I don't think he would act that way if the clothes were annoying him

Kat


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Jun 21 2009, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794866


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 21 2009, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794861





> :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: I love this response!!!!!!!! Thanks
[/B][/QUOTE]
*
hahaha!! no wonder, I remeber nissa's //against nudity//-signature :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

well I am sure clothing won't harm especially our dogs, as they have no real FUR. 
it is different with FUR dogs I think. 
my brothers huskies since they live outside developed a completely different FUR than when they lived inside. 

I don't dress heini indoors, never. outdoors either for a special occasion or because the weather demands for it. 
but I enjoy looking at all the fashion pups on SM B) B) B) B) B) 
*


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

YES MY GROOMER TOLD ME THE SAME THING..SHE SAID PUTTING COTHES ON MALTS IS JUST ASKING FOR MATS...HA :biggrin:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

QUOTE (Sugarbaby @ Jun 22 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795280


> YES MY GROOMER TOLD ME THE SAME THING..SHE SAID PUTTING COTHES ON MALTS IS JUST ASKING FOR MATS...HA :biggrin:[/B]


This is true, I'm letting Lizzie coat grow and I found out the hard way. :smpullhair: 
But in winter if I don't put a coat on her she suffers.
My vet told me that small dogs like maltese are very sensible on change of temperatures this is why you should dress them when cold.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 21 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795049


> This is Nissa with her vet, Dr. Hans. He loves seeing what she has on each time she comes to visit him. The girls in his office are always taking her picture with their cell phones. I think if it wasn't good for them to wear clothes, he'd tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just had to comment on Kim's pic... adorable pic of Nissa!!! :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Okay - so i should not feel bad - That brings up my next question!
How do i get Brie to like wearing clothes? She just stands dead still when she has something on. :mellow:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I only put a coat or sweater on Shoni if it is needed in the winter. It is very true about clothes causing mats, and I just don't feel right making a dog wear clothes. I guess I just like naked! B) I don't criticize all the members that like playing dolls with their dogs, so I hope I am allowed my preference too.

He does have 3 cute light stretch cotton tank tops that I have put on him for a few minutes at a time, mostly to entertain my granddaughters.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Clothes have never caused matts on my dogs..even my boy with a full soft coat. Sometimes we'll have a few small tangles but they are very easily brushed out. I've just never had an issue having a dog with long hair and wearing clothes.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Nissa, my mommy wants to know if we can go to your vet? xoxo Hunter


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 22 2009, 01:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795205


> LOL clothes don't hurt them...mine are almost always dressed! Maybe if you dress them in clothes that are too tight or too loose or dress them in sweaters when it's 100 degrees outside... mine have never had an issues..[/B]


Mine too almost always dressed and they love getting a change of clothes. I buy cotton/lycra tanks and dresses- breathable fabric. I never buy anything polyester or those really foo foo dresses- tafetta etc. As far as playing dolls, dog clothes are very popular out there- its not just us on this forum or this breed only buying dog clothes. To each his own.


----------



## LittleCody (Nov 10, 2006)

I personally believe that it´s okay to dress dogs if they feel fine when wearing the clothes. However, like Furbaby´s Mummy I only put on a coat or a sweater if needed in winter. I would never make Cody wear clothes in summer! I also don´t get the point in trying to make a dog wear dresses if it doesn´t feel comfortable when being dressed. If your dogs like it - OK. If they don´t - you should also be OK with that.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 22 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795291


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 21 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795049





> This is Nissa with her vet, Dr. Hans. He loves seeing what she has on each time she comes to visit him. The girls in his office are always taking her picture with their cell phones. I think if it wasn't good for them to wear clothes, he'd tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just had to comment on Kim's pic... adorable pic of Nissa!!! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much. Hans isn't too hard to look at either! :smheat:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy only wears the harness items, but only when I take her out. I won't let her out without a harness, so I figured they might as well be cute ones lol.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Whatever...............................** :wacko1: :wacko1: :confused1: *
*

I liked dressing Chloe. She had so many wonderful dresses etc from all her friends on SM. :wub: :wub: 

You cant get nice things in Australia.*
*
Chloe would actually growl at me if I tried to undress her, especially if I took her 'hoodie' off in the mornings. lol lol


[attachment=54230:IMG_5019.JPG]*
*
[attachment=54231:IMG_5022.jpg]
*
*
I just made sure that I groomed her often and she never had mats.
*
*Katie is so tiny I can't get anything to fit her. :smcry: :smcry: 

This is a bit small for her but it's the only sweater she has for the 'cold' here.
[attachment=54232:IMG_1591.JPG]

Anyway I just love seeing all our babies in their outfits. JMHO.** :Happy_Dance: *

*Keep 'em dressed*. :wub: :wub: 
*
Hugs and tail wags*

*Dede and the little monkey from 'under down under'


**



*


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm one of the few who doesn't like clothes on a dog. The only exception, a coat in the Winter.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Gail @ Jun 23 2009, 04:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795694


> I'm one of the few who doesn't like clothes on a dog. The only exception, a coat in the Winter.[/B]


Whew :sweatdrop: , glad there are at least a couple of us. I was starting to feel very lonely out here. :hiding:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

When I first got Maggie I said I would never dress her up. Well, never say never...
I do put a sweater on her if it is cold and a coat if we are going outside in the cold. She does have a couple of light weight shirts she wears out on occasion. I also made two dresses which she doesn't wear much. I usually never have them dressed inside unless a sweater is needed. Maggie likes to be dressed when I do dress her but Trixie looks at me like I am crazy and does NOT like it so I don't press the issue. Whatever your furbaby will tolerate AND like, I say.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Sugarbaby @ Jun 22 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795280


> YES MY GROOMER TOLD ME THE SAME THING..SHE SAID PUTTING COTHES ON MALTS IS JUST ASKING FOR MATS...HA :biggrin:[/B]


I have to disagree with your groomer. My Gigi is in full coat and always wears clothes and never matts. Gigi's coat is fine and silky. I think it all depends on the type of coat your malt has. 

Gigi is one of those malts who love, I mean, LOVE wearing clothes. LOL So I'm like, heck, why not play dress up!  

Gigi says, "At weast, I don't go chasin' after balls, swquirrels, cars, ect., like those ober cwazy aminals!" LOL

Who needs kids when you have small dogs? :yahoo:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am not sure what I think of clothes just yet. I haven't really ever used them. I used to think they looked kinda silly on dogs, but with my bichon, one of my daughters bought her a t-shirt and I though she looked kinda cute in that. 

Lola needed a little coat and a sweater for our frigid winters and she looks just adorable in them, although she did mat a bit from wearing her sweater. I am now thinking a pretty Christmas dress. :wub2: Oooooops I think I am a convert.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, I think they are sort of a necessity at times--like when I walk them in the freezing cold! I don't think I'll have to push the issue with YoYo b/c his texture is SO thick and rather coarse. Ollie's is much thinner and whispy in comparison. I'd imagine when the New England wind blows through his hair it's COLD!!

Otherwise, I don't dress them. If I had a girl I think I would a lot more. But since I have two skin kids daughters that still let me drsss them and do their hair, I think I'm all set. :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

When you live in areas that have freezing cold winters, clothes are really needed. Heat rises so the floor is much cooler. Mine will actually start to shiver and to not put a sweater or hoodie on them would be cruel imo. And then if we are going to be outside for the day, they can get sunburned. So you better believe they have a T or something on. Zoe doesn't get cold as easily as Jett does. Probably because she's larger I'm guessing.

And heck....they look so darn cute in little outfits that it's just fun! And couldn't we all use a little more fun in our lives?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki has one shirt I dress her in if there is a special reason, like a Maltese play group, and she has one sweater, for the cold weather. Otherwise she doesn't wear clothes. To each their own. It's a personal preference. It seems like the groomer is mistaken about body temps in Maltese. Maybe it's different in other breeds.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Your groomer is probably just afraid you won't brush her often enough so she will end up with a lot of mats to deal with. :biggrin: 

My husband and I have a deal that Dora can wear shirts/sweaters/coats when it's cold (no pants or skirts) and when she stops growing we will get her an Alabama cheerleading outfit.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I really only put clothes on my 3 for pictures lol
But I don't see a problem with people dressing their dogs everyday.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Jun 21 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794855


> I had a groomer come to my house to groom all the animals. She did a great job and gave the b's the Zoey and Jett, T and T, cut. Bents worked better than Brie's because Bries legs had gotten a bit too matted and had to be cut down. She tends to chew her little feet.
> 
> Anyway - she love dogs but owns the larger variety and she thinks that clothes don't allow the dogs to regulate there own temperatures. Brie is not a fan of clothes but Bents enjoys his sweat shirts. I don't really let them wear clothes in the house but enjoy dressing them for outings. Surely they can't be that bad for them. This whole site dresses their dogs and they are all doing fine.[/B]


That might be true but they look so cute with the little T-shirts and sweaters on!
Dee


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

During the nicer weather, Naddie and Quincy 'get dressed up" about once a week at work.. clients LOVE it and the twirps seem to enjoy all the attention they get. 
I do usually dress them up for the vet visits and special occasions. The rest of the time they go "au-natrelle". However once the chilly weather comes in I do put lite sweaters on them and heavier as the temps get colder and they both seem to 'appreciate' the cozy feel of them. .. and coats on them for outdoors in the winter. 
I can tell when Naddie feels 'chilly'.. she seeks her beds more rather than floor and curls more in a ball and doesn't lay stretched out like she does in warmer weather. 
They both give me an "Ahhh that feels better-look' when its chilly and they get their sweaters on.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 21 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795049


> This is Nissa with her vet, Dr. Hans. He loves seeing what she has on each time she comes to visit him. The girls in his office are always taking her picture with their cell phones. I think if it wasn't good for them to wear clothes, he'd tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kim ... I LOVE that picture! :wub: :wub: Handsome vet.  ADORABLE looking Nissa! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Need I say more? :wub: 

[attachment=58430:100_4888.jpg][attachment=58432:100_5727_1_3.jpg]


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd be interested to know exactly which countries have banned clothing on dogs? Can you ask her next time? 
I just sort of doubt this and would like to know where this would be a law? I'm more inclined to believe that some people would like to see a ban on clothing dogs.

I googled it and found this article (which I can't open because it's a blog and blocked here) but maybe someone can read it and see if England actually did ban this? I don't think so...I think it's just some people wanting to do so?

blog.doggieacademy.com/.../england-to-ban-clothes-for-dogs.html 

Personally I don't dress Bisou for the "fun" of it..but she does have some warm sweaters/coats because it's a necessity (being single coated and freezing outside). I do think all those dresses are cute as can be, but it's not really for me...but she has to dress warmly for the weather. Also, if we lived in Singapore or FL- somewhere that had a lot of sun..I'd have a little t shirt on her to protect from the sun's rays.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 21 2009, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795005


> :smrofl: dogs do not have sweat glands on their body's like humans. So to regulate body temp they pant. I am sure you don't over dress your dogs on hot days. We would love to see pictures of the new dos.[/B]


Right. If Snowball has on a sweater, I always check to make sure he isn't getting too warm. Although I don't think I have to worry about that too much ... because Snowball will remove the sweater by himself!


----------

